# World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört



## Saschi1992 (27. Dezember 2013)

*World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Mal in die Runde wer hatte es alles gezockt und auch geschafft aufzuhören .
Bei mir ist erstmal alles vom PC unten... aufhören lohnt sich man fühlt sich besser danach (das gilt für die Meisten Online Spiele was richtige Zeitfresser sind)


----------



## MesserPit (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

nach Burning Crusade aufgehört. und nie verlangen gehabt wieder anzufangen. geiles game, keine frage, aber finde die habens mit den addons übertrieben. irgendwann biste lvl 200 mit 2millionen hp und machst 5 millionen crits, das is nich so meine welt. ich fang erst wieder an wenns offizielle classic server gibt, lvl 60, 40mann raids, und alles wie damals. wegen mir auch noch lvl 70. danach war alles schrott. bei Dark Age of Camelot kam das auch nach ewig vielen jahren, leute wollten classic server, haben sie bekommen, und waren beliebter als die mit addons.

ich informier mich trotzdem ab und an, schau auchma nen stream, aber es is einfach nixmehr für mich.


----------



## BertB (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

ich habs nur so ein halbes jahr gezockt, bis ich nen char auf lv 90 hatte
und noch 2 weitere auf ca 60 und 25, oder so
das war in 2012, gleich pandaria und so
hab viel gemint und schmuck gecraftet
jetzt zock ich ff xiv arr und swtor

vorher wollte ich nie online game, hatte nichtmal internet, wollte keins
neige zu suchteleien
nicht, dasses offline besser gewesen wär, civilization 2,3,4, alpha centauri: --> 15Jahre zockispaß


----------



## Weedies (27. Dezember 2013)

Sag bloß ich bin nicht der einzige hier, der DAoC gespielt hat.


----------



## cenic1990 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Habs auch mal gezockt, seit Wotlk. Immer mal wieder aufgehört und wieder angefangen. in MoP hab ich dann nur noch im AH gegammelt und meine 500k dann nem kumpel gegeben  .gutes spiel aber langsam ausgelutscht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Aufgehört als ich meine Diplomarbeit schreiben musste, das ist ca. 3,5 Jahre her


----------



## Deeron (27. Dezember 2013)

Hab 2011(?!) zum ende von Cata aufgehört. Ich war leiter von 3 Raids in der Woche und neben der Arbeit/Ausbildung war das einfach zu viel. 
Zu energische Gilde, die einen immer gepusht hat.
Bin von einen auf den anderen Tag "verschwunden".
Außerdem wurde es mir etwas langweilig ^^.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*



Weedies schrieb:


> Sag bloß ich bin nicht der einzige hier, der DAoC gespielt hat.


 
Keine Sorge 

Diablo 1 (sehr lange online)
Ultima Online (bis es nicht mehr viel mit dem Ultima Online gemeinsam hatte wie ich es angefangen hatte)
Daoc (uh auch relativ lange)
Star Wars Galaxies
diverse andere MMO's
WoW (auch doch laenger)
saemtliche "WoW Killer", die irgendwie alle mittlerweilen Free to Play sind 
usw.

WoW war toll und ein Zeitvernichter, zumindest in der Form wie ich es konsumiert hatte.
Zumindest nicht so extrem das Arbeit und Sozialleben darunter gelitten haben.
Glueck das meine bessere Haelfte auch daddelt 
Aber die staendigen Aenderungen und Verweichligungen haben mich immer wieder zum Aufhoeren bewegt.
Seit WotLK eigentlich immer nur neuen Content angeschaut, ohne groß zu raiden und schnell langeweile gehabt.


----------



## DarkMo (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

seit der closed beta intensiv mit studienkumpels dabei gewesen, aber nach 3 jahren glaube wars für mich dann vorbei. welche zahlen ein item nu hat war mir immer egal, kam ja eh nur aufs verhältnis an. ob ich nur bei 100hp 10dmg mach oder bei 1000hp 100 is jacke wie hose. war also einfach nix wirklich neues dabei und die neuen welten und dungeons hatte man ja auch fix alles gesehn. und dafür war mirs geld dann schlicht zu schade ^^


----------



## romibaer (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Zocke seit Beta und immer noch Begeistert von dem Spiel.
Hab zwar Studien-/nun Job bedingt einige Pause eingelgt (mal mehrere Monate) aber zocke das immer wieder mal ab und an.
Hardcore Raiden oder ähnliches kommt für mich jedoch nicht in Frage


----------



## norse (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Habe 2006 angefangen und seit 2012 nicht wieder angefasst. Mir fehlt einfach der reiz. Am Ende ist es halt immer wieder nur das Selbe. nichts neues mehr ... macht so keine Spaß  und was soll ich sagen, nach 6 Jahren kann man ein Spiel doch mal bei Seite legen xD So lang hab ich bisher nur Age Of Empires 2 gespielt ... und das Spiel ich immernoch


----------



## romibaer (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Age ist ja auch richtig cool 
Hab mir neulich noch das Package mit 1-3 im Saturn für nen Zwanni geklärt ...macht richtig Laune


----------



## keinnick (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*



Saschi1992 schrieb:


> Mal in die Runde wer hatte es alles gezockt und auch geschafft aufzuhören .
> Bei mir ist erstmal alles vom PC unten... aufhören lohnt sich man fühlt sich besser danach (das gilt für die Meisten Online Spiele was richtige Zeitfresser sind)



2 Jahre lang aber irgendwann wurde es zu eintönig. Im Prinzip dreht sich doch alles im Kreis: Von Patch zu Patch Gear zusammenfarmen um dann wieder von vorne zu beginnen. Ich frag mich heute echt, was ich daran mal gut fand.


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

ich hab mal vor langer zeit, noch bevor der Lich King da war isschen Burning Crusade gespielt. Zwar nicht auf einem offiziellen blizzard server, sondern auf einem Privaten.

hat spaß gemacht, aber nach einem guten halben jahr war die luft raus


----------



## romibaer (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Gear Farmen - Patch - Gear Farmen - Patch - Gear Farmen - Patch


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Also ich habe damals 2009 angefangen. Patch 3.1 war das glaub ich. Habe bis Februar 2012 gespielt(glaube das war Patch 4.3) und danach nie wieder das Spiel angefasst.
Ich habe kein bisschen Verlangen zurückzukehren, allein wenn ich schon daran denke, dass ich mich einlogge und dann gelangweilt in Dalaran/Orgrimmar rumstehe wird mir übel^^ Hatte mir damals noch ne kleine Aufgabe gesetzt, bevor ich aufgehört habe: Ich wollte den legendären Streitkolben "Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros" haben, bevor ich aufhöre. Habe das in 2 Monaten damals geschafft und sah das dann als Abschluss meiner WoW Karriere an 


Selbst wenn WoW F2P wird kehre ich nicht mehr zurück. Ist einfach alles Ausgelutscht und irgendwie kann ich Fantasy MMOs überhaupt nicht mehr sehen^^


----------



## Lotto (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Von Vanilla-Release bis kurz nach Cata-Release gespielt.
Zu Vanilla-Zeiten noch wirklich sehr zeitintensiv geraidet. Zu BC dann schon kaum noch. Nahm immer mehr ab, am Ende eigentlich nur noch PvP und bischen "SinglePlayer".
Die Gründe würden hier den Rahmen sprengen. Wahrscheinlich sind vieles der Sachen Dinge die die meisten als "positive" Entwicklung sehen, für mich hat die "Casualisierung" in allen Bereichen das Spiel einfach nur zerstört.
Vanilla war einfach nur göttlich. Items waren sekundär (auch wenn ich immer das beste Equip hatte), es ging einfach nur darum etwas zusammen zu erreichen und Spass zu haben.


----------



## D@nger (15. Januar 2014)

Ich habe am 4.4.12 aufgehört und es bis heute nicht mehr angefasst. Hatte zwischendurch mal wieder Lust, aber zum Glück das Addon nicht gekauft. Mein Heiler müsste irgendwo in OG noch rumstehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2014)

da der skillbaum mehrfach veraendert wurde, ist der bestimmt ungeskilled und daher kein heiler mehr


----------



## Florian97450 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Ich habe BC noch gespielt. Bis LK kam hatte ich dann aufgehört. Hatte mir eigentlich gesagt ich zogge nie wieder WoW.

Aber im Juni 2013 hab ich dann doch zusammen mit n paar Kumpels wieder angefangen. Mittlerweile aber wieder aufgehört weil ich es einfach nur langweilig finde.

Wie schon von vielen geschrieben, Patch, neues Equip, Patch, neues Equip usw.

Außerdem fand ich es zu klassik bzw. BC-Zeiten einfach schöner. z. B. Talentbaum, Klassenbalancing, Inis usw.


----------



## Koyote (16. Januar 2014)

Über 5200h und dann wegen der Schule aufgehört.jetzt bin ich auf der Oberstufe und es geht mit gw2 los.

Weil das damals so krass und knapp war Rede ich nichtmehr viel über world of ...


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Hab 4 Jahre gespielt 2 davon exzessiv geraidet und spiele seit 2 Monate vor Cata launch nicht mehr


----------



## shadie (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Kurz nach dem Start angefangen bis BC intensiv gezockt.

Als wrath of the lich king raus kam aufgehört.

Als mist of Panda kam mal einen wieder hochgezockt und den Account verkauft 

Seit dem kein MMO mehr angefasst


----------



## rhyn2012 (19. Januar 2014)

Zu Mitte BC angefangen. Da packte es mich regelrecht.

Wotlk war es dann Hardcore. 4 raidabende zu je 4 Stunden progress, danach noch gefarmt etc.

Verlor damals job und fast meine damalige Freundin. Obwohl ich sie ebenfalls ran gebracht hatte. Haben Nächte lang durch gezockt. Es war ne gute Zeit eigentlich. Aber letzten Endes ist daran dann alle gescheitert/

Hab nie aufgehört aber zum Ende cata das letzte mal geraidet mit der Hilde.

Jetzt logge ich nur gelegentlich mal ein. 2-3 mal pro Monat.
Das schlimmste ist das fast alle aufgehört haben mit denen man früher gern gespielt hatte.


Last but not least; ich frei mich riesig auf warlords oft dreanor.

Seit mop hab ich keinen Anschluss wirklich mehr gefunden. Zu wenig Zeit so das man mitten equip Farmen nicht mehr hinterher kommt. 

Gildenlos, nur am lfr gammeln,leider


----------



## keinnick (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Wenn bei Dir letztlich "alles" daran gescheitert ist und Du Job und Freundin (fast) verloren hast, würde ich an Deiner Stelle um solche Games einen großen Bogen machen.


----------



## BertB (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

ist wie mit richtigen drogen
manche können mit umgehen, andere eher nicht so
ich auch eher gar nicht so
trinke jetzt seit 2,5 jahren keinen alkohol (also wirklich 0), vorher wars fast 20 jahre krass
und keine kippen
zockverhalten seither auch massiv verändert
kann kein civilisation mehr sehn, vorher in die diversen teile minimum 10000h investiert, aber immer mit ner flasche bier auf dem tisch
game ist aber cool, nix gegen civ


----------



## rhyn2012 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Joa habs aba nu alles im griff. verbringe nun kaum noch zeit zum zocken am pc  wie gesagt das war einmal.

family gegründet, eigene firma, alles wieder hübsch  

aber so ganz bin ich von wow noch nicht weg... suchtverhalten, ich spiele es so gut wie nie, aber denn och muss es immer aufgeladen sein, so das ich ran könnte wenn ich es brauche


----------



## MaxRink (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Keine Sorge
> 
> 
> WoW war toll und ein Zeitvernichter, zumindest in der Form wie ich es konsumiert hatte.
> Zumindest nicht so extrem das Arbeit und Sozialleben darunter gelitten haben.


 
EVE Online ist auch ganz nett


----------



## Verminaard (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*



MaxRink schrieb:


> EVE Online ist auch ganz nett


 Um EVE Online habe ich immer einen Bogen gemacht.
Damals bei Release sagte mir das Setting nicht ganz zu.
Hatte oft darueber nachgedacht mir das anzutun, aber diese Eigendynamik welche dieses Spiel entwickelt hat.
Ich denke da ist man als Spaeteinsteiger nicht so wirklich toll dran.


----------



## BertB (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

habe eve angezockt, hürde ist hoch, aber sieht verdammt geil aus
vielleicht probier ichs noch mal,
wird man halt echt auch gut zeit investieren müssen, damits taugt

habe als kind begeister das ur elite gezockt, war fantastisch damals (c64)
also setting von eve läuft mir extrem gut rein


----------



## JaniZz (20. Januar 2014)

Hab vor zwei Tagen angefangen und nie ein Gedanken daran verschwendet es mir zu kaufen....

Heute morgen ist es passiert und dann lese ich diesen thread  

Also ich hab mein Sucht verhalten im Griff aber, es ist trotzdem ein Kampf von so was los zu kommen.

Spiele es mit 2 Kumpels .

Vorher hatte ich mal längere Zeit lang CABAL und FLYFF gezockt.

Bin mal gespannt wie sich da bei mir entwickelt.


----------



## keinnick (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Immer dran denken: Es ist nur ein Spiel. Dann passt das schon und wenn man es nicht zu ernst sieht kann man ne Menge Spaß haben.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Ich habe es seit der Beta gezockt und Ende 2011 aufgehört auf dem Höhepunkt meine Wow Karriere wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> .....auf dem Höhepunkt meine Wow Karriere ....



Du hast endlich deinen ersten Charakter auf Level 60 gebracht?


----------



## addicTix (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Spiele es wieder aktiver..
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich vanilla und BC ( vielleicht auch noch Wotlk ) sehr vermisse.
Früher war ( fast ) alles besser.


----------



## rellikemmiT (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Hab von Classic bis ende wotlk gespielt und dann zwischendurch immer mal wieder rein geschaut, aber ich muss echt sagen die Luft ist raus! Gerade die sozialen Aspekte haben stark nachgelassen! Auch die ganzen "Vereinfachungen" um das Spiel einsteigerfreundlicher zu machen (Skillsystem, extrem schnelles Leveln usw.) haben das Spiel echt langweilig gemacht! Früher war man ewig damit beschäftigt seinen Char zu optimieren und das beste raus zu holen, jetzt farmt man einfach nur noch die Raids ab und am Ende ist eh jeder Char gleich... Sehr schade eig! Dafür bin ich auf jeden Fall nicht mehr bereit monatlich zu bezahlen! Dafür gibt's mittlerweile zu viele Alternativen die auch mit FTP Modell Spaß machen (siehe GW2 z.B.)...


----------



## DrKirby (20. März 2014)

Ich zock auf und an wieder bisschen, mach dann aber ausschließlich alte Raids just4fun.
Ich muss sagen bis auf das Transmog. War classic alles besser.
Das soziale, die Raids und inis.
Das ganze Spiel war langsamer, aufbauend  und eine Herausforderung leider deshalb für viele ein Problem (Sucht). 
Ich versteh nicht warum sie nickt wirklich für die Community einen classic-realm mit aktuellen (auch veralteten) Texturen anbieten.
Das is sicher einiges an Arbeit, aber dafür bekommen sie auch Geld von uns.


----------



## Metalic (20. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Habe es auch lange gespielt. 2006 irgendwann angefangen und bestimmt 6 Monate für meinen ersten 60er gebraucht weil ich nur einen Tag die Woche zu Hause war. 
Das war noch eine richtig coole Spielzeit. Weiß noch als ich mit meinem WL das Epic-Mount bekommen habe. Das hatten da noch nicht so viele Leute. Dann kam die Zivildienstzeit und ich hatte jede Menge Zeit zum Spielen 
Mc, BWL, AQ40 alles gemütlich mit dem Raid gemacht. Hat auch wirklich noch Spaß gemacht als jeder seine Aufgabe hatte. Dann kam Bc. Das beste Spiel bzw. die beste Erweiterung eines Spiels die ich je gespielt habe. Zum Glück muss man als Zivi nicht so viel arbeiten. Verdammt habe ich da viel Zeit rein gesteckt. Da hat das leveln meines Priesters auch nicht lange gedauert 
Ich fand zu Classic und BC Zeiten war das Eq auch wirklich noch eine Motivation. Mein Priester hatte zu T6 Zeiten mit das beste Eq auf einem der größten, deutschen PvP Servern. Waren deutschlandweit auch recht gut unterwegs. 
Wotlk kam. Hat auch noch Spaß gemacht bevor die ganzen Raids tot generft wurden. Leveln war noch ganz witzig aber habe ich schon deutlich weniger gespielt. Cata und MoP habe ich auch noch gespielt aber nur nebenbei als kleiner Zeitvertreib. Kam für mich einfach nichts mehr an Bc ran.  
Und nach 2 oder 3 Monaten Mop habe ich mein Abo dann gekündigt. War nicht schwer. Mir hat das Spiel einfach nicht mehr den Spaß gemacht. Würde Blizzard Bc Server raus bringen (ich weiß das wurde schon mehrfach abgelehnt) würde ich sofort mein Abo wieder auf machen und von vorn beginnen.

Es gibt bei Wow halt die Leute, die trauern der "alten Zeit" nach so wie ich ja auch, dann gibts die Leute die meinen zu Classic und Bc Zeiten war das Spiel einfach unausgereift und die neuen Addons seien viel besser. Mag ja sein, jedem das Seine. Nur für mich war es halt der Reiz in dem Spiel, Dinge zu schaffen, Eq zu besorgen und Bosse zu töten, die eben nicht jeder 10 Jährige mit einer Hand in der Hose geschafft hat.
Blizzard hätte aufgrund der schwindenden Spielerzahlen einfach die deutschen Server zusammenlegen sollen. Anstatt viele leere mehrere halbvolle-volle Server anbieten. Dann hätte man auf den ganzen Quatsch wie LFR, realmübergreifende Dungeongruppen und Co. verzichten können. Das ist etwas, was mir zum Schluss am meisten auf den Senkel ging. Den Leuten war es sch... egal was mit den Mitspielern war. Gruppe wurde zusammengestellt, der erste DD springt in die Gruppen und bombt was das Zeug hält. Stirbt und verlässt die Gruppe. Oder Boss A lässt nicht das gewünscht Item droppen und schwupps sind 3 Spieler weg.
Zu Classic und Bc Zeiten wurde in der Hauptstadt nach Leuten gesucht für eine bestimmte Instanz. Die Leute haben noch drüber nachgedacht, ob sie die Lust und die Zeit dafür haben weil so eine Instanz nicht in 5 Min beendet war. Und dort verbrachte man dann auch 1-2 Stunden. Man musste sich bei den Gruppen überlegen wie man vor geht. Wie oft sind wir gestorben und wieder rein? Ohne dass jemand abhaut weil er heulend zu Mami muss.

Achja das hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Nottulner (18. April 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*



Weedies schrieb:


> Sag bloß ich bin nicht der einzige hier, der DAoC gespielt hat.


 
Nein bist du nicht :p 
Ich zocke auch noch DAoC und WoW. Habe beide Spiele mit Release angefangen und irgendwann mal aufgehört und wieder angefangen nach Jahren


----------



## derPate (4. Juni 2014)

Das aufhören kommt von ganz allein, alle heiligen Zeiten wirst Du dann mal das jeweils aktuelle Addon anspielen und nach 2-3 Wochen wieder aufhören  

So geht es zumindest mir und meinen alten Bekanntschaften aus dem Spiel.


----------



## MasterBade (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Zocke immer noch ab und an, das einzige was ich vermisse sind die 40 Mann Raids. Das hat richtig gebockt


----------



## khoRneELF (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Ich habe im Juni 2013 aufgehört und habe es bisher auch nicht bereut. WoW ist nicht mehr das, was es mal gewesen ist. Es ist zu einfach und zu wenig komplex.


----------



## Joselman (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Ultima Online war das schlimmste. 600,- DM Telefonrechnung. Von wegen damals gab es kein p2w.


----------



## BlackNeo (11. Juni 2014)

Angefangen 2011 auf nem P-Server und Ulduar geraidet. Dann Mitte 2012 aufgehört, zu viele Leute aus der Gilde hatten aufgehört. Anfang 2013 wieder angefangen, da war dann PDK draußen und ich hab ca. halbes Jahr wieder gespielt, dann aber wieder aufgehört, waren kaum noch Leute auf dem Server.

Vor 3 Wochen wieder installiert und bemerkt, dass auf dem Server mit Glück abends 20 Leute on sind, heute auf nen anderen Server mit durchschnittlich 300 Player online gewechselt, da ich mein altes EQ behalten durfte gleich mal in ne Top-Raidgilde gekommen.

Mal schauen wie es weitergeht, aber da ich MMOs liebe und jetzt auch ausgiebig Zeit habe abends auch mal bis 24 Uhr zu raiden wirds mind für 1-2 Jahre ne heiße Liebe zwischen mir und WoW.

Und ich finde 1-2h am Tag und dann 2 mal in der Woche 3-5h sind jetzt nicht soooo viel^^


----------



## addicTix (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Hätte auch gerne wieder Server mit BC drauf.
Schade das es die mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr geben wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2014)

naja gibt ja im netz sicher noch dateien fuer die serveremulation auf privatem raum 

aber die dazugehoerige install?

ist halt dann nicht fehlerfrei.


----------



## BlackNeo (15. Juni 2014)

BC Offis wird Blizzard wohl niemals anbieten, es gibt da aber größere P-Server.


----------



## Sneeedlewoods (16. Juni 2014)

Also ich spiel Aktiv seit Bc aufm Offi.
Mop ist/war klasse und zu WoD geht blizz Back to the roots.
Momentan isses mit der Schlacht um Orgrimmar zwar was eintönig aber der Hc Modus ist schon anspruchsvoll . 10/14 Hc atm


----------



## BlackNeo (29. Juni 2014)

Joa, wenn WoD gut wird überlege ich auch mal auf nem Offi zu spielen, mal schauen.


----------



## Eco_F83R (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Aloha 

WoW ... das waren noch Zeiten 
Habe irgendwann kurz nach Erscheinen des Spiels angefangen. Damals durch nen Kumpel dazu gekommen. Und wahnsinnig gerne gezockt ... und teilweise auch wahnsinnig lange . Naja, zu der Zeit war ich gerade Single, nur 8 Stunden Arbeitszeit und dadurch natürlich extrem viel Freizeit. Am Wochenende von Freitag bis Sonntag (fast) in einem durch war keine Seltenheit.
Nach LK, das AddOn fand ich sogar noch ganz cool, habe ich Mitte / Ende 2011 (oder war es 2012 ) aufgehört. Nach LK wurde es einfach immer langweiliger.
Habe mir danach das ein oder andere MMO angesehen aber nie wieder so richtig in diese Welt hineingefunden.
Schade, WoW war wirklich genial, leider wurde es zu einfach.

Gruß,
Eco_F83R


----------



## Sneeedlewoods (3. Juli 2014)

Da hast du recht es wird wirklich zu einfach.
Wir brauchen im durschnitt 30-35 trys für nen neuen hc boss.
in bc/wotlk waren die trys 3 stellig.
und in wod wirds auch keine.trefferwertung mehr geben.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Ich hab es damals auch gespielt und mitte Wotlk aufgehört weil die Luft raus war für mich. Beste Zeit war zu BC das war einfach der beste Kompromiss was Content etc. angeht danach wurde es immer merkwürdiger. Aber Wow ist für mich ein Spiel was jeder schonmal gespielt haben sollte auch Leute die sonst nie irgendwelche Games zocken. Wer WoW nie gespielt hat ist für mich kein Gamer.


----------



## Markzzman (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Aber Wow ist für mich ein Spiel was jeder schonmal gespielt haben sollte auch Leute die sonst nie irgendwelche Games zocken. Wer WoW nie gespielt hat ist für mich kein Gamer.


 /Abo

Mal gucken was darauf für Comments kommen.


----------



## Metalic (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

Wenn die Erweiterung draußen ist, schau ich mal wieder vorbei bei wow. 
Wow habe ich das theorycrafting geliebt. Habe mich tagelang mit meinem Schurken beschäftigt. Rumgerechnet, umgesockelt, anders verzaubert und und und. Und die anderen Schurken mit teils besserem Eq konnten nicht verstehen, warum ich sie abziehen im schaden


----------



## sash yy (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft gezockt und aufgehört*

ca 5 Jahre, von classic bis Lich King gespielt... lange Zeit Pause, auch zwischendrin immer mal wieder aufgehört. Nun versuche ich mich an Wildstar, aber als Gelegenheitsspieler


----------



## Sneeedlewoods (11. Juli 2014)

Hoffe dass ich noch n Beta Key für WoD bekomme


----------

